# How to relocate?



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

We are looking to move from Spain to Cyprus in the near future and I wonder if anyone can offer some advice.

I will need to move a small amount of stuff, small van load. Is it practical (and safe) to fill a van then have the van shipped, or is it better to look at a proper removals firm to ship it.

Also, any ideas of firms that can ship Alicante - Cyprus.

Thanks


----------

